# The Fruitcake Hater's Fruitcake



## Stressbaby (Dec 19, 2013)

Alton Brown's Free Range Fruitcake.
Saw this on Good Eats. It is fruitcake with rum and without the nasty green/red glow-in-the-dark fruits you usually see in fruitcake. You macerate the fruit for 24 hours in rum, bake the cake, then "age" the cake spritzing with brandy every 3 days for a couple of weeks. According to the comments, it must age at least 10 days or up to a month. 

We doubled the recipe and made 5 loaves and couldn't wait to try it out...it is excellent, even right out of the oven. I will reserve final judgment for a couple of weeks while it ages, but based on the initial tasting I would cut the ginger back and maybe add some more citrus, either OJ for apple juice or more rind. However, they say the spices mellow out so we'll see...

It is also neat in that it is sort of wine-like it terms of the maceration and aging.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 19, 2013)

I hate fruitcake.....i was at our recycling center the other day, and one of the dumpsters you throw stuff had a sign on it.....FRUITCAKE HERE.
LOL

i will try this recipe ...thanks.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 19, 2013)

I also have made that fruitcake. It is wonderful.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 19, 2013)

Start a high gravity date and fig and rasin wine now, it will be ready for next year. Add some dried elderberries to Altons cake (also give it a nice crunch), soak it in your fruitcake wine wrapped in some cheesecloth, better than rum as the smell isnt so strong that it turns off people who dont drink. WVMJ


----------



## jjduen (Dec 19, 2013)

Does anyone know where a person can buy the heavy duty fruit can pans?

My sis-n-law is looking for some


----------



## photoactivist (Apr 29, 2014)

Alton Brown is a genius! And this recipe is outstanding.
I've adapted this recipe to the traditional plum pudding from which fruitcake is evolved.
And even more exciting, I've adapted that recipe into a wine. Plum Pudding Wine. I just bottled it two months ago, and it has several months before I open it. But aromas and taste prior to bottling was outstanding.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

